# Just for fun...Goldens and ice cubes!



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

My sister sent me this video, maybe someone has shared it before, but I thought it was just too cute!!! I'm thankful we don't have a fridge with an ice dispenser or I'm sure Cooper would learn this trick!

http://love.theanimalrescuesite.com/ice-machine-jackpot




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh wow, that's hilarious! She has a pack, doesn't she? That was cute!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!!! That's precious. What a resourceful crew


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol please don't show this to Tanner lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

